# S&W Bodyguard or Ruger LCP



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm looking to get a small firearm for CC. As much as I would love to add a Sig P238 to my collection, it's not financially possible. After doing research on my part, I have narrowed down between the Ruger LCP or S&W Bodyguard. It goes without saying that both have their pros and cons. For me, the Ruger is the only one you can get without a laser. However, the S&W is the only one with a safety. I think we can agree that both have lousy sights. I would like to hear everyone's thoughts and opinions which of the two would be your choice. Please do not list other brands as these are the only two I am considering.

Thanks in advance for your help! :smt1099


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i used to own an LCP but it is of blowback design and the slide was hard to pull back but most of all the recoild is SNAPPY
a budy and I could not put 100 rounds thru it one day at the range - it hurt
i think the S&W bodyguard is blowback too - try to rent one before you buy and/or do more searching on this and other forums to find more thoughts on the bodyguard
only the sig 238 is locked breech and I want one tooo - so does my wife
i read one post that the guys could shoot the p238 all day without pain


----------



## 21246 (Feb 4, 2012)

I too would like input on this as well as I am in the market for a small pocket carry fire arm or inside the waistband carry. I do not mean to highjack the OPs thread at all.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I carry a Bodyguard..........the Bodyguard feels a bit better made to me, and I like the trigger more....not to say the trigger is great on either one....I like the sights on the Bodyguard more also....neither one is easy to shoot.....mine has eaten everything it's been fed, so far.......I painted the front sight white, for easier aquisition.....I never thought that the recoil was unmanageable...you have to remember, these firearms are for 15 yds. and in.


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

s1mp13m4n said:


> I too would like input on this as well as I am in the market for a small pocket carry fire arm or inside the waistband carry. I do not mean to highjack the OPs thread at all.


No problem Simpleman. if you happen to decide and buy before I do, please post your decision. I'm sure this thread will eventually help more than just you and I.



> i used to own an LCP but it is of blowback design and the slide was hard to pull back but most of all the recoild is SNAPPY. a budy and I could not put 100 rounds thru it one day at the range - it hurt. i think the S&W bodyguard is blowback too


Being a rookie to this hobby, please explain what you mean by "blowback design."

To be honest, I wish us consumers had an option whether or not we want a laser. That is one plus for Ruger. I know both offer lousy sights, but would this be enough to get one with a laser? I love that both are slim enough to be perfect for CC. I would like for more members to chime in before I make a decision.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Blowback is where there is a single spring to absorb the recoil and then it uncoils to push the slide forward and put another round in the chamber. 
A locked breech is where the barrel and the slide are locked together for a split second until the bullet leaves the barrel then the barrel tips down and ejects the case. 
Check Wikipedia.


----------



## RedBacchus (Nov 14, 2012)

Do a little searching.... you can find some gently used P238's due to people getting so frustrated about the lack of easy access to extended mag's.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

They are both good. I opted out of both to get a S&W Bodyguard .380, but the .38 version of that gun is very cool, still on the wish list.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Around here, the Ruger LCP goes for $299. But for $339, you could get the LC9 (9MM). Almost the same size as the LCP but a whole lot more in terms of caliber for just $40 more. I know you didn't want other suggestions, but these two guns are so close in so many ways. I've included some videos on the LCP, LC9 and the Bodyguard for your perusal. They're all great guns.

Happy shooting, and always be safe

Don <><

Ruger LCP - YouTube

LCP close up - YouTube

Ruger LC9 - YouTube

Ruger LC9 ( Chapter 2 ) - YouTube

Ruger LC9 (Close Up) - YouTube

Bodyguard 380 - Big Features on a Little BUG - Part 1 - YouTube

Shooting Bodyguard 380: The ARCC Factor, Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

To answer your question - between the two I'd get the bodyguard


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Genesis for your post, very helpful. With your post and doing more research, I decided that a .380 is not for me. I decided to go with the Ruger LC9 for my CCW. At some point I may get one to add to the collection.


----------

